# Dogs that are bonded pairs?



## Aiota

Hello, for a very long time I have noticed that some dogs are required to be adopted out in pairs because "they're bonded". What does this exactly mean? By adopting a bonded pair, wouldn't it be much more likely the dogs would just rely on each other and not bond to the human? I know with puppies, if you adopt two out, you have a chance of one "shining" and one not reaching it's full potential.
I'm sure this also makes it harder to adopt the dogs out. I would love to learn more about this topic, and why shelters make the decision to require dogs to be adopted out in pairs. Thank you!


----------



## Canyx

Interesting question! I have absolutely no experience with this, but this is my speculation:

I think if a good owner adopts a "bonded pair" and puts in the work, both dogs could flourish and eventually each depend more on the person and less on each other.
But if the rescue or shelter separates these dogs WHILE they are up for adoption it might put them under even more stress than necessary; their one comfort (each other) has been taken away and they may shut down to the point of being even less adoptable. 

Someone who works in a shelter might have a better answer


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We've had exactly one pair of dogs at my work since I've been there that were a bonded pair, and VERY luckily for them they were adopted together. I don't recall their back story, but they were two older Shih Tzus. One was 6, the other 8. They clearly had never been separated for a moment in their lives. The older guy was not as extreme, but if they were separated so much for a second there was heart wrenching wailing involved. Whoever was left behind would hurt his feet on the kennel going nuts from the separation anxiety. They were basically the other's shadow. 

We didn't REQUIRE that they go together, it's just wishful thinking and we advertised them together and hoped for the best. Surprisingly they went quickly, too.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa

I guess to me it is like having a brother and sister up for adoption. Ideally, they would get adopted together and remain as a family unit, but that doesn't always happen. Dogs and children both can endure much more stress if separated, but dogs can usually learn to cope without the other if necessary, it might just take them a little longer to get acclimated to living without the other.


----------



## cookieface

I suspect when a shelter / rescue lists a "bonded pair" the dogs have entered the shelter displaying the effects of bonding to each other (like the Shih Tzus ThoseWordsAtBest mentioned). The shelter probably doesn't want to add to their stress by separating them. 

Coincidentally, I just read a blog post about this issue: Adopting Out Two Dogs: Littermates Too Bonded to Separate? . There are two examples of bonded pairs who were adopted by different homes and all dogs thrived in their new situations.


----------

